

In India, Dynamism Wrestles With Dysfunction - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/09/world/asia/09gurgaon.html?pagewanted=all

======
vishaldpatel
In the parts of India I've been to, most neighborhoods are inside gated
communities. Within these gated communities the houses have high walls around
each home. This is the system. The same goes for offices, universities, etc...
nothing is open to plain sight either to the folks looking out of the offices
or the folks looking at them.

So unless they absolutely need exposure - mostly the form of street-side
businesses and vendors, the MO is to be behind walls.

This system of construction / mindset / infrastructure.. call it what you'd
like makes it hard for ordinary Indians to do what is literally beyond what
they can see. It isn't the lack of empathy but the system that works against
change.

By contrast, most homes have stone floors and get mopped shiny clean everyday.

------
intended
This was a really interesting article to read. The interesting part is that
the attitude of everyone is generally - leave the Government out of it.

